# Ikon pass destinations. Red Mountain? Revelstoke?



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You could head to CO or UT if you want to stick to domestic travel.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Big fan of Revelstoke, ticks all those boxes. Bound to be a local on here somewhere as I was only there a few days.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

Visit The Mecca. Go to Jackson 👌

Edit: BC would be fun too


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Gladed said:


> Visit The Mecca. Go to Jackson 👌
> 
> Edit: BC would be fun too


I would love to go to jackson hole next season. Ayeee!


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> You could head to CO or UT if you want to stick to domestic travel.


I was looking at snowbird but it doesn't look like there is much around snowbird. Looking to stay minutes from the mountain. I don't want to spend stupid money either, needs to be reasonably priced lodging. I also looked at Steamboat and Copper but I'm not sure they are what I'm looking for. I hate insane crowds and seems like every mountain in Colorado is a giant shit show.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

If you had a car, you could do both in the same trip. It's a bit of a drive, but it's an awesome trip, complete with ferry rides and hot springs. 

Keep in mind that Red is occasionally prone to dry spells (depending on the year), but the terrain is unreal and if it's snowing, you won't get bored. $10 cat rides is pretty awesome too.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Gladed said:


> Visit The Mecca. Go to Jackson 👌
> 
> Edit: BC would be fun too


Jackson looks awesome, but can Jackson be done for a reasonable price?


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

GregT943 said:


> I was looking at snowbird but it doesn't look like there is much around snowbird. Looking to stay minutes from the mountain. I don't want to spend stupid money either, needs to be reasonably priced lodging. I also looked at Steamboat and Copper but I'm not sure they are what I'm looking for. I hate insane crowds and seems like every mountain in Colorado is a giant shit show.


Yep, your best bet for Snowbird would be staying in Cottonwood Heights. No night life in the Cottonwoods(with the exception of night skiing at Brighton).

Steamboat has an awesome town but it is a very popular resort. Copper is amazing and has a great layout. These two are definitely worth a look. Crowds are a given most places you're looking. One thing I would point out is that Summit County has enough resorts that people space out between Arapahoe Basin, Loveland, Keystone, Breck, and Copper. Just avoid peak days wherever possible otherwise the City Denver will be headed there.

Edit: If you don't mind staying in the hostel at Jackson Hole you can save some money. I stay there with my pals and spend virtually all my time in the Village. Cost of living is expensive but I would highly recommend it


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

kalev said:


> If you had a car, you could do both in the same trip. It's a bit of a drive, but it's an awesome trip, complete with ferry rides and hot springs.
> 
> Keep in mind that Red is occasionally prone to dry spells (depending on the year), but the terrain is unreal and if it's snowing, you won't get bored. $10 cat rides is pretty awesome too.


I have read that about Red, but I have also heard Revelstoke can be hit or miss for snow on the bottom half of the mountain. It also seems like Revelstoke has a weird lift layout that funnels everyone into two lifts and can cause some serious lines. But I kept coming back to these two mountains because they offer what I'm looking for. They both have cool mountain towns with reasonably priced lodging minutes from the mountain, both have local Cat operations, both have awesome terrain, both have back country split guides. But I want to make sure I'm not overlooking someplace else. I think I would rather stay in one location for the duration of the trip.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I havent been to red but ive heard its good.

Flame suit attached: i live about two hours from revy. It is massively overrated. There. I said it. I dont get the hype. The taco place in town is epic. But the mountain... i mean on a good day its fantastic but where in bc isnt? If you get no snow when you’re there the trip would be a write off. What you heard about the funneling to the lifts is somewhat true but on weekdays at least ive never had an issue with big lines apart from for the gondi first thing but that moves fast too. The bottom half of the mountain isnt hit or miss, its just miss. Dont be fooled by the snow when you look towards the bottom half of the mountain, it is not as it seems...


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Mike256 said:


> I havent been to red but ive heard its good.
> 
> Flame suit attached: i live about two hours from revy. It is massively overrated. There. I said it. I dont get the hype. The taco place in town is epic. But the mountain... i mean on a good day its fantastic but where in bc isnt? If you get no snow when you’re there the trip would be a write off. What you heard about the funneling to the lifts is somewhat true but on weekdays at least ive never had an issue with big lines apart from for the gondi first thing but that moves fast too. The bottom half of the mountain isnt hit or miss, its just miss. Dont be fooled by the snow when you look towards the bottom half of the mountain, it is not as it seems...


Interesting, this is actually not the first time I have heard this about Revelstoke, but it still seems worth visiting and considering. I would look into the Big 3 (Lake Louise, Banff, Sunshine) but I'll be in that area for a 2 week hiking trip in September and would rather visit someplace new. I'm beginning to lean more towards Red Mountain


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Gladed said:


> Yep, your best bet for Snowbird would be staying in Cottonwood Heights. No night life in the Cottonwoods(with the exception of night skiing at Brighton).
> 
> Steamboat has an awesome town but it is a very popular resort. Copper is amazing and has a great layout. These two are definitely worth a look. Crowds are a given most places you're looking. One thing I would point out is that Summit County has enough resorts that people space out between Arapahoe Basin, Loveland, Keystone, Breck, and Copper. Just avoid peak days wherever possible otherwise the City Denver will be headed there.
> 
> Edit: If you don't mind staying in the hostel at Jackson Hole you can save some money. I stay there with my pals and spend virtually all my time in the Village. Cost of living is expensive but I would highly recommend it


Copper looks cool and seems to check most of the boxes I'm looking for, but is there a town near it or is it just a base village filled with condos? If just a base village that would be fine, as long as I can get a hotel room for $150 or less and there are some decent restaurants nearby. 

As for Jackson, I don't mind staying in a hostel and have stayed in many, but the fiance would want a hotel room. Nothing fancy, standard Marriott type chain hotel is fine.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

GregT943 said:


> Copper looks cool and seems to check most of the boxes I'm looking for, but is there a town near it or is it just a base village filled with condos? If just a base village that would be fine, as long as I can get a hotel room for $150 or less and there are some decent restaurants nearby.
> 
> As for Jackson, I don't mind staying in a hostel and have stayed in many, but the fiance would want a hotel room. Nothing fancy, standard Marriott type chain hotel is fine.


Copper is just a village. That said, it is a healthy sized one with a lot of options(Market, liquor store, restaurants, bars). You are also a 5-10 minute drive from Frisco if you want to head into town where you can find your more homely amenities(Safeway, etc). For Copper I would recommend checking AirBNB for a place in the center/east village. You can usually find some awesome places for a good price if you plan ahead. Also, check what time the village closes everything down. If things are closing early it's prob a Covid thing.

Gotcha, the Jackson thing becomes tricky the higher up you go. Take a look around. I'm not too sure what you can find if you book ahead but there's gotta be something. My only concern is that it'll try to take you further from the resort to somewhere between the mountain and Jackson proper. If you do get a place at Jackson Hole in the village, I'd recommend making an effort to get into the actual town of Jackson. The place is fantastic 👌 

Hope this helps, happy hunting!


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Big Sky


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

pabstbluribbin said:


> Big Sky


I looked into it and couldn't find any Cat operations in the area, the only thing that kept coming up was in Whitefish almost 7 hours away. But definitely still an option


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

If I had millions of dollars I'd buy a ranch near White Fish right now. Glacier National Park is a spiritual home of mine for sure🙏


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I wish Whitewater was on the IKON pass, it checks all the boxes that I'm looking for and really seems like my type of mountain.

Glacier National Park is on my list, maybe next year. This year my hiking vacation will be in Jasper, Yoho, Lake Louise, and Banff in September.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Gladed said:


> If I had millions of dollars I'd buy a ranch near White Fish right now. Glacier National Park is a spiritual home of mine for sure🙏


Also my biggest dream. 🙌


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Just booked the trip. 4 days in Rossland at Red and one day of Cat riding with Big Red Cats, and then 4 days in Nelson with 1 day at Whitewater and 2 days of splitboarding with Kootenay Backcountry Guides. Now lets just hope the borders are open by February.


----------

